# Swedish Flower Chickens



## cathiesue

Anyone else have these? They are wonderful birds. I got 3 hens locally about a month ago. Had to reduce total flock size because I knew then I wasn't going to stop at 3. Ha HA. 
This morning my babies from Greenfire arrived. Ordered 6 got 9! Dealing with pasty butt, I'll say not more about that, took some time but all are doing well as of this writing.
Speak up if you've got 'em.


----------



## KYChick

I have 2 Swedish flower hens (not sure of gender though) I actually got them by accident...the lady wasn't sure what they were and I thought they were adorable then I find out how rare they are! Lol


----------



## cathiesue

THey are nice birds. What colors dop you have? That's the fun part with chicks is seeing how the coloring emerges on them. I haev 3 4 month old pullets right now. April is white with smudges of charcoal and a hint of red. May is Red (orange) and white and June has a golden head with silver, blue, grey? feathering below.


----------



## cathiesue

Well, i'm humbled. My babies didn't make it. I've got to upgrade security around here. I've never seen anything but brown bunnies and my neighbors lazy cat but something dug and dug and got to all my week old babies. 
So its been a few days and I got a hook-up to a lady in FL who is bringing some SF up to Missouri. Shoot, I can drive to Springfield so before i knew it I'd gotten a new roo for the pretty birds. 
Hoping to make some darling new flowers but with a broody hen this time. i have some BO that look like they might be good mama material and a beautiful Australorp that also is a breed that still has some broody left.


----------



## 7chicks

So sorry about your little ones cathiesue. =(


----------



## karenbrat1

Ouch that was an expensive predator's meal :-( I love the look of the Swedish Flower Hens coloring, have seen pix on Feathersite and the Greenfire site. I just like those spangled red birds, like Mille Fleurs, Spangled Russian Orloff, and Speckled Sussex. For your next batch, you'll probably want to bury some fence to prevent digging and run hot wires around the outside starting at just a couple inches off the ground. Best wishes for your next batch.

Karen B in northern Idaho


----------



## earl

I had 12, traded three and something dug into there coop and killed three, so I have six left they are about two months old and noyhing is getting in there coop now, I have to make an appointment three weeks in advance just to see them


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

why is it i want to say, "da bore, da bore, da chickie birdie eggie" everytime i think of Swedish Flower chickens?!?!


----------



## Energyvet

Not sure Jeff. Might want to have that checked. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> Not sure Jeff. Might want to have that checked. Lol


it's from the Muppets....the "Swedish Chef"


----------



## earl

BuckeyeChickens said:


> why is it i want to say, "da bore, da bore, da chickie birdie eggie" everytime i think of Swedish Flower chickens?!?!


well there you go


----------

